# Help Pitbull Ear Crop



## bLaZiNJaTT

hey im new to the site and just got my pitbulls ear cropped. Well i went through with the process of the cone and the taping for 2 weeks and today the sticches came off. I just wanted to know that my pitbulls ears stand up perfectly if he not paying attention to something but when his attention is on something his ears fold on top of his head almost touching each other instead of standing striaght up. Also 1 ear bends just a little more then the other. I asked for the show crop if that helps. I wanted to know does the ear change over time or will it fold like that always? thanks for any help also 1 of the stitch came off leaving a small scab or opening on 1 ear while the other ear is perfect the doctor said itll heal itself, i was wondering if i should use any ointment on it or anythin.


----------



## American_Pit13

Do you have a pic? If they are bending in when he pays attention it sounds like they have to much bell and is not a show crop. A picture will get you much better answers tho.


----------



## performanceknls

Show crops are long and it they are on top of his head you are going to have to keep taping them up or they will stay like that. Many of my dogs with show cropped ears had to be taped as little as 4 week and some as long as 8 weeks. Get those ears back up!


----------



## reddoggy

This may seem like bad advice to some.....
I have seen ears, including my own dogs, come out as you have described, just let them finish healing and then give it a couple weeks. You have to understand that the cartilage is still hardening and the dog may or may not still hurt a bit. My Dr. told me before I walked out, to just give her some time(the dog) before giving him(the dr) a call. I gave it a couple weeks and they started standing, after they were much like you described. BUT, you may have to tape them if you don't see a difference any time soon. There are some great taping vids on youtube. A little glue, some of those collar inserts, and med tape and they will stand up in 4 to 8 weeks. If you have a tenacious dog, you may have to go a bit further, I know a bandogge breeder that had to go as far as reshaping dixie cups and using cement.... That's pretty drastic though. Get back to us soon, and PLEASE, post some pix so we have an idea of what you're talking about.


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT

here is a few pictures i just snapped so i could show what i mean by his ears... as you can see when he is paying attention they curl otherwise the ears are fine and stand straight...sorry for the bad quality quick pics...thanks


----------



## American_Pit13

Yep thats what I was talking about. I had a gorgeous female that the same thing happened to. They curve the bell in to much and don't crop up... Theres not really anything you can do about it. Its just the way they did the crop. You can tape the ears and post them up and hope they will hold a bit straighter as it heals tho.


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT

ok so by the pictures what should i do to make his ears not curl like that ? Its only second day for stiches off 
as far as taping goes i never taped ears so im guessing it would be a sloppy job lol any1 to reccomend in ny queens or li or close? 
thanks for any help


----------



## American_Pit13

You can do the Dixie cup thing Red was talking about or use a tampon ( I know creepy lol) taped on the inside to help post them up. As they heal more they may stand better on there own.


----------



## performanceknls

IMO because they are a long crop you need to keep tapeing! Typhoons were like that and I had to tape her ears for 2 months and you can see just a little bit. Here is a picture of her ears after 2 months of tapeing, the ear on the left curls in just a bit










Here is how I tape.
I know everyone has a different opinion but I like to make my own "sticks" for the ears. I take like 3 Q-tips and tape them together, depending on how long the ear is I may need to tape 2 sets together to make them longer. I also tape gauze on the end so they do not rub the ear raw. Then I put them all the way in the ear canal then tape them to the ear. They work great and the dogs cannot pull them out. I have used these on my last 8 dogs and it worked great! Here is a picture of that they look like.

A long crop with 2 sets of Q tips tapped together








after, 10 mo. not the best picture sorry, she's standing funny









A short crop


----------



## Mcleod15

My dogs ears once they were first done, they use to touch and lay on his head almost, pic is small you can see how close them come to each other








now they look like this


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Here's my method which has been tried and true for me... We both have dogs with a show crop which has bell.

You can use a tampon, but i prefer rolled up guaze because you can "custom" fit it to the width your dog needs.

sooo you need medical tape, gauze and patients. lol

I wrap each ear with medical tape individually with the rolled gauze inside making sure the ear cups the gauze. You want to always start at the base and work your way up to give the ears a better foundation. Then I pull the taped ears forward and take the medical tape and go from the back of the base of the ear towards the front of the opposite ear. The strips of medical tape will get longer and you will eventually have a figure 8 across the top of the head down under the chin. Making a little bonnet. You will loose some fur, but it will come back... the best way to take it of would be with either baby oil or a warm shower to loosen the glue. I would wrap them like this for 3-4 days and then take it off for a few days and then judge whether or not he needs to be wrapped again. Here's some pictures.

Before:

























Durring

































After


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

PS- make sure that all of the ear is cupped around the gauze in the ear... it is imperitive that you pull the ears forward while creating the bonnet. The reason is because when you unwrap them they always relax back.


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT

thanks for all the help i guess ill try taping them up but if i do leave them alone will they straighten out themself or 100% stay like this? thanks


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT

Mcleod15 said:


> My dogs ears once they were first done, they use to touch and lay on his head almost, pic is small you can see how close them come to each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now they look like this


also mcleoud just wanted to ask so you left them alone? how long did it taketo striaghten out ? thanks


----------



## Msmith1

here is a pic of my boy when he first got them cropped... his one ear layed down... Tony(the guy who produced him) just had the vet tape the 1 ear and now it stands up good....










now here he is...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

it really depends on your dogs ear and what it wants to do. I would try another round or two of taping. Neelas wouldn't have stood if i would have left it alone.


----------



## performanceknls

Msmith1 said:


> here is a pic of my boy when he first got them cropped... his one ear layed down... Tony(the guy who produced him) just had the vet tape the 1 ear and now it stands up good....


Yes but you have a battle crop and those are so short that they really do not need any taping or only for a week or so.

IMO I would tape it, I have had over 16 dogs that had cropped ears and not one of them have messed up ears because I always tape them till they stand correct. Why spend the money to crop ears just to have them not stand correctly? In my experience after taping I would let them air out for a day and if they started to fall I would tape them back up for about 5 days and try them again. If you let them go untapped too long you may not be able to correct them later on. I guess I like a cropped dog and want to make sure I have nice ears, If I liked goofy ears I would have left them natural.

I guess my point is would you be ok with your dogs crop if they didn't stand? If so I guess it doesn't matter if you tape. If you really want them to stand tape them then you do not have to worry.

Shana, I like the way you taped her up, I might have to try that with my next pup.


----------



## keeper

Before and After.


----------



## keeper

Sorry about the pics. I can't figure out how to put words in between the pics.


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT

thanks for every1s help im going to try the taping since its been almost a week for his stiches to be out... but instead can any1 reccomend me a good vet or person who would tape it perfectly for me since i dont wanna risk messing up doint it myself thanks


----------



## performanceknls

Where are you located?


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT

oops forgot that sry lol.... located in New york queens if driveable i dunt mind thx for the fast responses


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT

any1 with any places or person to reccomend in ny queens ..long isalnd anythin? thanks


----------



## Mcleod15

bLaZiNJaTT said:


> also mcleoud just wanted to ask so you left them alone? how long did it taketo striaghten out ? thanks


It was several months, that first pic was at 11 weeks or so and that were straight by the time he was 5 to 6 months, that bottom pic was at 7 months and some change


----------



## tonina

ahh they grow up soo fast!!!!! my word 
all these dogs r georgous!


----------



## hammer77

My dog had his cropped but the vet said that he wouldn't tape him until after about a week or two to prevent infection. Does that sound right?

I thought all dogs gets taped as soon as they get cropped. His stiches aren't out yet but the vet said wait a couple of weeks before getting the stiches out. Here is a pic.


----------



## herdsm

Taking both the kids in this week to get cropped. Debating on whether or not to do both babies at once or one at a time. I have heard (and read) that they are a lot of work, but I would rather just get it done and over with. My girl (Baby Girl, BG for short) is VERY hyper and I am afraid that she will terrorize my boy, Spike, who is very mellow. Any suggestions? Anyone ever had two done at once?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

hammer77 said:


> My dog had his cropped but the vet said that he wouldn't tape him until after about a week or two to prevent infection. Does that sound right?
> 
> I thought all dogs gets taped as soon as they get cropped. His stiches aren't out yet but the vet said wait a couple of weeks before getting the stiches out. Here is a pic.
> 
> Yes, you wait until the stitches are out before wrapping them
> 
> 
> 
> herdsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking both the kids in this week to get cropped. Debating on whether or not to do both babies at once or one at a time. I have heard (and read) that they are a lot of work, but I would rather just get it done and over with. My girl (Baby Girl, BG for short) is VERY hyper and I am afraid that she will terrorize my boy, Spike, who is very mellow. Any suggestions? Anyone ever had two done at once?
> 
> 
> 
> I just had 3 done at the same time. It was pretty heck-latious, but well worth it for me. Just make sure to keep the jumping onto each other at the minimum and seperate while you're not watching them.... well you shouldn't have them alone together while you're not watching them either to be a responsible bulldog owner so it shouldn't be too bad. If the three dogs lived through it and I did I think you'll do fine with two lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## herdsm

Thanks! My boy is cake but my girl is a handful - I am sure that it will be fine too  Nice to have some reassurance!


----------



## dtijerina522

*Help with Cropped Ears*

My puppy ears were cropped not to long ago and I have notice that they are starting to fold forward. Should I start wraping them?


----------



## Alibumaye

hello, I just had my pa pa's ear's cropped....and it looks like one of the stitches came open :'-(

I've tried to attach the best pic I could, look towards the bottom of the ear....










I discovered it yesterday, today is Sunday and the Vet is closed. what can I do now?? Thanks for all the help, my dog is EXTREMELY fiesty. If I wrap it with gauze, he'll just shake himself too oblivion to get to come off. But my concern is should I rub something on it? Can I maybe just put a band aid on it, that way he wouldn't be able to take it/shake it off?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I resized your pic for you b/c it was too large for the forum. As far as a busted stitch, I don't see what you're talking about. However, if you're concerned, take him back to the vet during normal operating hours and if that's the case, the vet should fix it. For now, just try to keep it clean with a saline solution. Dont use peroxide or alcohol as this will irritate the ear and cause him to shake his head more. Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Alibumaye

ThaLadyPit said:


> I resized your pic for you b/c it was too large for the forum. As far as a busted stitch, I don't see what you're talking about. However, if you're concerned, take him back to the vet during normal operating hours and if that's the case, the vet should fix it. For now, just try to keep it clean with a saline solution. Dont use peroxide or alcohol as this will irritate the ear and cause him to shake his head more. Good luck and please keep us posted.


ooooh, ok. I was referring to the bottom of the ear....I know the pic isn't the best, and it was the best I could get. But maybe I was just worried because it was really bloody, like the stitch busted. I bought some neosporin and I will put that on there. Thanks about the saline solution, I'll do that. Thanks so much and I will def keep you guys posted.

thank you for resizing  I didn't know how to, this is my first time posting.


----------

